# Cartel triple shafts..... Opinions anyone???



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

I am looking at some smaller diameter shafts for field next season and have narrowed it down to 3 choices...

CX Nano XR

Easton navigator FMJ

Cartel triple

I know the quality from easton and Carbon Express is top notch but was wondering if the cartel shafts are too good to be true. The description puts them in a diameter range with X10's and ACE shafts but at almost half the price. For the savings would it be worth a try on these shafts or should I just step up to the Nanos??? 
Any opinions on quality, durability, how well they shoot would be appreciated.
$200 is a lot for me to spend on shafts, I really want my moneys worth:wink:


----------



## ScottJM (Jun 19, 2007)

Saw someone on here recently say something about the Navigator FMJ being discontinued. Don't know if that's accurate or not though?

That's all I got. Sorry.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The only shooter I can think of that shoots them is Jimmy Butts. SOY last year. That says something.......


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I have been pretty happy with the shafts, the components are/were a mess though. Nocks are absolute garbage, nockpins fit the shaft OK, but are too big for any but the cartel nocks (see above for me thoughts on those)...I understand Lancaster was working on correcting the Pin/nock fit issue last year (It may be fixed by now). Once I found some pins that worked (Easton Vector pins), I have been very satisfied with them. I did shoot a couple of tournaments with nocks cracking every 3-5 shots for no apparent reason before that though...

One thing to look out for, the # on the arrow does not indicate the spine of the shaft. You'll need to look it up in OT2 or something like that to be sure what you're getting (My Triple 400s are .432 spine)...


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

ScottJM said:


> Saw someone on here recently say something about the Navigator FMJ being discontinued. Don't know if that's accurate or not though?
> 
> That's all I got. Sorry.


Don't know if the NAV FMJs are discontinued or not but I do know one problem folks have with the FMJs in general is durability. One strike to that jacket and they, apparently, are done for.


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm curious what the current (2010) opinion is on these shafts. The mention of 'issues' with nock/pin fit were a bit dated and perhaps corrected by now.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Cartel Triples*

I think are extremely good arrows. My best field scores ever have come using those shafts (500s) out of a Mathews Prestige. They are tough and the specs are as good or better than anything on the market. Mine are super straight and weight matched perfectly. I have about 18 of these shafts that I would be shooting right now but they are over spined for my current bow. I don't know what size you need but I would make you a good deal on these is they are right for you. The actual Easton equivalent spine on these is about .520
Lancaster archery tested these shafts and said they were as good as it gets on specs.
Jbird


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.

Unfortunately, I think those .520s would be a bit soft for me. In fact, the reason I'm interested in these is that I fear the ACG 430 would work out soft with a decently heavy point. I'll be shooting them at 30" and 60 lbs off a Hoyt Spiral-X cam.

How did you work around the 'problems' with the Cartel pins and nocks?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Pins and Nocks*

I bought several bags of ss Triple points and had no problems with them. I used the pins that were made for a discontinued Easton all carbon shaft that is now discontinued and all the pins are gone as well. I have not tried the new Triple pins. For nocks I used the Gold Tip pin nocks and would probably try the new Easton G type pin nocks now.
Jbird


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm hoping there's better news about the newest cartel pins.....it would be hell chasing down that old easton vector stuff.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Vector Pins*

I'm thinking the Vector stuff is long gone. I may have one or two packs left but who knows where. I've always said the stuff would sell a lot better if they would use Easton spine values and make the shafts to take ACE or X-10 size components.
Jbird


----------

